# Software update fails..



## smartmoss (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have a problem on my HTC wildfire S. It runs Android 2.3.5.

Sometimes i get a push notification that tells me i can update my software. I when download the update wich goes fine. But when i install the update something goes wrong. When the screen comes up with the installation sign, it goes wrong. Suddenly there appears a red warning triangle wich a dark background. When i can't do anything. I have to take the battery out and turn on the phone again. Then it starts up like normal. 

I have tried to scan after malware with Norton Mobile Security but can't find anything. I'm sure there are plenty of space and battery. I have tried several times now. 

My sense version is 2.1.

If you need additional details let me know.

Sincerly,

Smartmoss


----------



## smartmoss (Aug 7, 2012)

Bump


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Do a hard reset, then run the update.


----------



## smartmoss (Aug 7, 2012)

I forgot to say that i have tried that a couple of times.

/smartmoss


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You did a full hard reset setting the phone back to factory defaults and clearing all programs and data? And it's not rooted or unlocked?


----------



## smartmoss (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, i made a full hard reset back to factory settings. Cleared all data and programs. My phone is not rooted or unlocked. 

/smartmoss


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What software update are you being pushed? Who's your carrier? 2.3.5 is Gingerbread. I don't think it's slated to get Ice Cream Sandwich. 

How did you get this phone? Brand new from the carrier? Used? 3rd party distributor?


----------



## smartmoss (Aug 7, 2012)

I got this phone brand new form carrier. I'm sure it would not get Ice Cream Sandwich. It may sound a bit odd bot actually i cant see what update it is i will write back when i find out.

/smartmoss


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Contact your carrier. It must be an update specific to their devices and not to Android.


----------



## smartmoss (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, it might be it. I will contact HTC. Thanks for your help.

/smartmoss


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You bought it from your carrier. They provide the initial warranty and must be pushing an update. HTC isn't going to know what that is.


----------

